# One for the pot



## Supernaturals (Dec 28, 2018)

Ok lad's thought you might like to see this one.

Took one of my little naturals out today instead of my EDC , a nice little spalted maple frame in OTT fitted with my favourite hunting set up of .70 with a 25mm - 20mm cut and to say I wasn't disappointed is an understatement!

Took this fella out with a clean head shot somewhere between 55-65ft.

This will be breasted and throw in the pan with some red wine and mushrooms and enjoyed.

It's the simple things in life!

Thanks for looking, all the best and happy hunting ????

Sn


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootin man. That’s a beauty of a nattie it looks almost petrified. Gorgeous


----------



## Supernaturals (Dec 28, 2018)

Cheers lbojoe, I must admit it is one of my favourites

Sn


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shot, bud!


----------



## Supernaturals (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks slingdude! I was chuffed when I saw the shot placement

Sn


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A head shot from that distance is amazing . Is that the red Precise band ?


----------



## Supernaturals (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes treefork it is the red precise. 
I have been hitting 30mm chalks at 20 metres with these bands, both with OTT and TTF using 9.5mm steel.

Sn


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting and fantastic Natty


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That is a great flip.

And out standing shot!


----------



## Supernaturals (Dec 28, 2018)

Cheers guys thanks for the kind words

Sn


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice shooting and good eating! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------

